# Bitzenburger upgrade is ready to ship



## zenarch

The long awaited nock receiver for the Bitzenburger jig is ready to ship. Go to the Zenith Archery Products web site at www.zenitharchery.com for pricing and ordering details. Thanks for all of your patience.
Shown below is a picture of the kit. There is a new receiver body and 2 inserts, one for Uni Bushings and one for Super Uni Bushings, nock pins and all carbon arrows which accept the Easton size 60 components. There is also an adjustable arrow support plate, with mounting template and hardware, to support the upper end of the shaft. All fletching is done before installing your nocks. Using this method allows the arrow to be held securely for a more consistant fletch spacing.
Joe B.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Thank you, Joe.*

Thanks, Joe.
Payment sent.

nuts&bolts.


----------



## loc

i cannot seem to find them the website?


----------



## zenarch

loc said:


> i cannot seem to find them the website?


I just got the web site done. I guess I work backwards. Sorry.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch

ttt


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## x-ring

Order placed! Thanks Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

Order's in... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## S4 300-60

Ok Joe, got my recievers today, and have 2 questions..........

1) Does the bushing for the Super Nock seat all the way down to the shoulder where I have placed the red dot? Seemed a bit tight to get it all the way down there.........

2) To fletch X-10's with pins, do these simply push down into the center of the Super Nock Reciever? It was also a bit tight, not a bad thing I guess, just wanted to insurethis is what you intended........


----------



## zenarch

S4 300-60 said:


> Ok Joe, got my recievers today, and have 2 questions..........
> 
> 1) Does the bushing for the Super Nock seat all the way down to the shoulder where I have placed the red dot? Seemed a bit tight to get it all the way down there.........
> 
> 2) To fletch X-10's with pins, do these simply push down into the center of the Super Nock Reciever? It was also a bit tight, not a bad thing I guess, just wanted to insurethis is what you intended........


Josh,
Due to the variations in the size of both the nock pins and the Uni and Super Uni bushings, as seen through various manufacturers and different batches from the same manufacturer, the size of the inserts is a compromise to allow both under and oversize components to fit. A slightly oversized bushing may fit all the way down to the shoulder, while an undersized one will fit only part way down. I wanted to avoid the situation where the insert would be too loose in the bushing. The saw cuts on the inserts are meant to allow some flexing while still maintaining a snug fit. If the hole for the pins gets forced open too far and the pins start to fit too loosely, use the small carbon ring over the very end of the insert. The carbon ring won't stretch and the pins will fit tightly again.
You'll have to note how far down on the insert to arrow is fitting and adjust the position of your fletch in the clamp or slide the clamp up or down to get the correct uniformity.
Hope this answers your question.
Joe B.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Payment just sent here as well.


----------



## S4 300-60

zenarch said:


> Josh,
> Due to the variations in the size of both the nock pins and the Uni and Super Uni bushings, as seen through various manufacturers and different batches from the same manufacturer, the size of the inserts is a compromise to allow both under and oversize components to fit. A slightly oversized bushing may fit all the way down to the shoulder, while an undersized one will fit only part way down. I wanted to avoid the situation where the insert would be too loose in the bushing. The saw cuts on the inserts are meant to allow some flexing while still maintaining a snug fit. If the hole for the pins gets forced open too far and the pins start to fit too loosely, use the small carbon ring over the very end of the insert. The carbon ring won't stretch and the pins will fit tightly again.
> You'll have to note how far down on the insert to arrow is fitting and adjust the position of your fletch in the clamp or slide the clamp up or down to get the correct uniformity.
> Hope this answers your question.
> Joe B.



Thanks Joe, I have noticed that cobalts will seat all the way to the shoulder, but would caution all to be careful when using Cobalts, as the Super Swage has been known to crack. My black X7's will seat maybe half-way down the insert, but all seat to approximately the same spot, so I just put a reference line on it to show me where to hit.

My X-10 pins were very tight, maybe after a little use, I am sure she will "break-in" a bit, so all is well.

All in all, the kit is a great addition to the Bitz. The X-10 I tested on came out with seemingly perfect spacing. Something that was hit or miss before....

Thanks for the work Joe, it is a great solution to an annoying problem.....


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## BigPete

*Couple of tips:*

Set mine up to test out on a half dozen x-cutters w/ pin nock adapters. I had aligned the template on perfectly b/4 drilling holes (V-notch line up nice) plus dremelled open the original v-notch, but shaft wouldn't quite sit in it no matter how it was adjusted. No big deal......looked like there would be plenty of room to drill another hole to make the shafts fit nicely......but then I noticed that the new v-plate is asymetrical, so I just flipped it around (backward) and it can be adjusted perfectly for the x-cutters.

Also, my pins fit really snug. If your using wraps and don't want to gouge them  against the magnets, use 2 hands when pulling them out - pushing with your thumb and forefinger down by the adapter and pulling with the other hand.....gives you a bit better control.....just ask me.....I wrecked the first perfect arrow that came off of it.


----------



## zenarch

BigPete said:


> Set mine up to test out on a half dozen x-cutters w/ pin nock adapters. I had aligned the template on perfectly b/4 drilling holes (V-notch line up nice) plus dremelled open the original v-notch, but shaft wouldn't quite sit in it no matter how it was adjusted. No big deal......looked like there would be plenty of room to drill another hole to make the shafts fit nicely......but then I noticed that the new v-plate is asymetrical, so I just flipped it around (backward) and it can be adjusted perfectly for the x-cutters.
> 
> Also, my pins fit really snug. If your using wraps and don't want to gouge them  against the magnets, use 2 hands when pulling them out - pushing with your thumb and forefinger down by the adapter and pulling with the other hand.....gives you a bit better control.....just ask me.....I wrecked the first perfect arrow that came off of it.


Pete,
The pin fit could be snug for one companies pins and a little loose for another's. I didn't have one of each brand to check but found tolerences of about +/- .0005 in my CX pins. The thing to do is to take a discarded nock pin and put it in a shaft. Use this to loosen the fit by wobbling it in the hole until your good pins fit just right.
A perfect fit will require a little adjustment. The same applies to the extremely large sizes of the fat shafts. Thanks for the feedback
Joe B.


----------



## BigPete

zenarch said:


> Pete,
> The pin fit could be snug for one companies pins and a little loose for another's. I didn't have one of each brand to check but found tolerences of about +/- .0005 in my CX pins. The thing to do is to take a discarded nock pin and put it in a shaft. Use this to loosen the fit by wobbling it in the hole until your good pins fit just right.
> A perfect fit will require a little adjustment. The same applies to the extremely large sizes of the fat shafts. Thanks for the feedback
> Joe B.



Yep....just like anything else.....just takes a little tinkering. The end result is worth it. Great product Joe!


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Any chance to get a insert for use of Easton Axis/Beman MFX with HIT?


----------



## 20-4X

*Bitz Upgrade*

Set mine up tonight to do some 30-X`s. Works perfectly. Thanks for a great upgrade at a reasonable price Joe. Will really make the ACC`s much more reliable to fletch, no doubt. If the shafts are hard to remove, as previously mentioned, and one likes the very snug fit, the insert could easily be removed from the reciever when a shaft is completed and then removed from the pin to prevent scuffing of wraps or crests on the very fat shafts with close clearances to the magnets... Jerry


----------



## zenarch

GVDocHoliday said:


> Any chance to get a insert for use of Easton Axis/Beman MFX with HIT?


Try the 3-28 or 1516 Uni-bushings. The 3-28 will have to be turned down to fit but I'm not sure about the 1516. The Beiter nock chart lists their 1516 nock as also fitting the Easton Axis. If it's a little small, some Teflon tape or Saran wrap may do the trick. Remember, you'll only be using the bushing for fletching so it doesn't have to be perfectly true.
If it turns out that there's a big need for another insert, it could be done. I'm going to wait until the upgrade's been out there for awhile before making that decision.
Joe B.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

zenarch said:


> Try the 3-28 or 1516 Uni-bushings. The 3-28 will have to be turned down to fit but I'm not sure about the 1516. The Beiter nock chart lists their 1516 nock as also fitting the Easton Axis. If it's a little small, some Teflon tape or Saran wrap may do the trick. Remember, you'll only be using the bushing for fletching so it doesn't have to be perfectly true.
> If it turns out that there's a big need for another insert, it could be done. I'm going to wait until the upgrade's been out there for awhile before making that decision.
> Joe B.


THANKS for the tip!!!!


----------



## zenarch

GVDocHoliday said:


> THANKS for the tip!!!!


Bryan,
Let me know if you find a bushing for your shafts. I'm interested in any bushing to shaft information I can find.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch

ttt


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## Touchin 12's

*Zenith Bitzenburger Upgrade*

Joe,
Money is sent. 
Thanks for solving this problem with the Bitz jig.


----------



## watch_man

Totally amazing..... I ordered from Joe on the 27th in the evening UK time so probably mid day US time. Today - 29th it has arrived in the UK. I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I just could not believe how fast Joe got this out to me in the UK beating our local dealers hands down.


----------



## zenarch

watch_man said:


> Totally amazing..... I ordered from Joe on the 27th in the evening UK time so probably mid day US time. Today - 29th it has arrived in the UK. I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I just could not believe how fast Joe got this out to me in the UK beating our local dealers hands down.


I'm a very fast swimmer.
Joe B.


----------



## watch_man

zenarch said:


> I'm a very fast swimmer.
> Joe B.


Great product, even better customer service. I'm still shooting a BT release kit I bought from you when I started and its as good as new! I use it for training only but it still gets a lot of use.


----------



## zenarch

watch_man said:


> Great product, even better customer service. I'm still shooting a BT release kit I bought from you when I started and its as good as new! I use it for training only but it still gets a lot of use.


Thanks Watch_man.
Joe B.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Just used my Fletch Medic from Zenarch tonite!*

Works GREAT!

Thank you, Joe.

Another excellent product from zenarch.

If anybody has the Bitz jig,
they must have this modified receiver and insert system.

Perfect 120 degree spacing.


----------



## BowOnly

*Pictures of kit installed*

I just ordered mines, has anyone taken pictures or a "how to" on this yet? If not, I can/will once mines comes in. I am excited to get it, since the Bitz jig is already a great jig and Joe has made it better!


----------



## IGluIt4U

BowOnly said:


> I just ordered mines, has anyone taken pictures or a "how to" on this yet? If not, I can/will once mines comes in. I am excited to get it, since the Bitz jig is already a great jig and Joe has made it better!


It is actually quite easy.. you'll need a drill and a screwdriver.. oh... and an allen wrench to fit the setscrews on the Bitz receiver. The instructions are good, there is a template to assist with hole locations, all in all, very simple. 

Just post a question here if you have any when you receive the kit.

I only had one minor issue...


----------



## Dado

1st shaft with the new receiver fletched successfully - an ACC and I haven't yet installed the V-notch. I just put some cotton under cause I was impatient and it fletched nicely  thx


----------



## Pixies

I received nime and it´s a good product !!!
In the past I bought three Bitzemburger nock receiver to solve the problem in the spaces between the vanes after I bought a jojan and it had a better result than the bitzemburger, now with the bitzemburger upgrade kit I will retire my jojan jig, now I have a perfect 120 degree spacing.

Thank you Joe B and Zenarch Archery produts.

Henrique


----------



## zenarch

Thanks for the good news guys. I'm hoping it's going to take off once some more reviews get out there.
Joe B.


----------



## heilman181

zenarch said:


> Thanks for the good news guys. I'm hoping it's going to take off once some more reviews get out there.
> Joe B.


Does the nock pin adapter fit the Gold Tip pink nock setup?

Heck, I do not know, maybe ALL nock pins are the same size


----------



## zenarch

heilman181 said:


> Does the nock pin adapter fit the Gold Tip pink nock setup?
> 
> Heck, I do not know, maybe ALL nock pins are the same size



Heilman,
Yep. All the pin nocks are the same. It's the end of the pin that goes into the shaft that different for various arrows. Some nocks may be snugger or looser on some pins but that's a tolerence thing.
If you're using the .246" ID shafts the Super Uni insert will fit right into the shaft too.
Joe B.


----------



## heilman181

zenarch said:


> Heilman,
> Yep. All the pin nocks are the same. It's the end of the pin that goes into the shaft that different for various arrows. Some nocks may be snugger or looser on some pins but that's a tolerence thing.
> If you're using the .246" ID shafts the Super Uni insert will fit right into the shaft too.
> Joe B.


I am shooting the Caron Express Linejammers, but I have the Gold Tip X-Cutter pin nocks to install.


----------



## zenarch

heilman181 said:


> I am shooting the Caron Express Linejammers, but I have the Gold Tip X-Cutter pin nocks to install.


That will work. The pin fits into the hole in the inset in that case.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch

ttt


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## JLB

*120 degree spacing?*

Is this referring to the vanes coming out one further toward the front or back of the shaft than the other, or one closer side to side to the next? I have had trouble with blazers coming out one further toward the front or the back of the shaft than the others. My hunting arrows are carbon express maxima 250s with an easton bushing and g nock. My indoor arrows are fatboy 400s fletched with 4" feathers with a bushing. Will this kit solve my problem? 
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## zenarch

JLB said:


> Is this referring to the vanes coming out one further toward the front or back of the shaft than the other, or one closer side to side to the next? I have had trouble with blazers coming out one further toward the front or the back of the shaft than the others. My hunting arrows are carbon express maxima 250s with an easton bushing and g nock. My indoor arrows are fatboy 400s fletched with 4" feathers with a bushing. Will this kit solve my problem?
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


Jeremy,
This upgrade is more to solve the problem of unequal spacing between the vanes, side to side. The problem is more evident when fleching smaller diameter arrows. It may have some effect on the problem you're having if the nock is not seating the same for each fletch. It would work on your arrows with the bushings for G nocks or Super nocks. The front to back issue you are having can be solved by eyeballing the end of the fletch you're applying with the end of the last fletch you put on.
Joe B.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

I have sent payment and hope to use it soon.


----------



## zenarch

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I have sent payment and hope to use it soon.


Matt,
Your upgrade kit is on the way. Thanks for the order.
Joe B.


----------



## Touchin 12's

*Bitzenburger Upgrade*

Joe,
I finally got around to setting up my Bitz with your kit.
I have everything lined up straight with equal spacing.
The finished fletching looks perfectly spaced 
I am using Gold Tip ultralight 500 shafts with mini blazer fletch
and pin nocks.
Thanks for a great product...


----------



## ProtecMan

Thanks Joe for sending out my upgrade kit the same day that I talk to you! I just got done putting it together and it works flawlessly!


----------



## zenarch

ProtecMan said:


> Thanks Joe for sending out my upgrade kit the same day that I talk to you! I just got done putting it together and it works flawlessly!


Thanks guys, that's the news I like to hear.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch

Touchin 12's said:


> Joe,
> I finally got around to setting up my Bitz with your kit.
> I have everything lined up straight with equal spacing.
> The finished fletching looks perfectly spaced
> I am using Gold Tip ultralight 500 shafts with mini blazer fletch
> and pin nocks.
> Thanks for a great product...





ProtecMan said:


> Thanks Joe for sending out my upgrade kit the same day that I talk to you! I just got done putting it together and it works flawlessly!


bump


----------



## ali2908

Will the kit fit a very old Bitzenburger jig which does not have the dial guage. Can you send me details of shipping costs to the uk please.


----------



## zenarch

ali2908 said:


> Will the kit fit a very old Bitzenburger jig which does not have the dial guage. Can you send me details of shipping costs to the uk please.


Ali,
I'm not certain. If the nock receivers are the same in the old ones, it should work. It will be $5 to ship to the UK.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## zenarch

ttt


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## zenarch

bump


----------



## spidertry

*just sent payment*

can't wait to try it out! when I fletched my arrows they slid out of the nock reciever a litte changing the distance from the end of the arrow to the end of the vane. hopefuly the snug fit will fix this! I also had problems with the spacing between vanes.


----------



## zenarch

spidertry said:


> can't wait to try it out! when I fletched my arrows they slid out of the nock reciever a litte changing the distance from the end of the arrow to the end of the vane. hopefuly the snug fit will fix this! I also had problems with the spacing between vanes.


It's on the way.
Joe B.


----------



## target_shooter

*Payment sent...*

I was hoping to get out to Vegas to get one of these :tongue: but it didn't work out due to work commitments So order placed! 

I'm looking forward to setting up my new set of ProTours and giving them a try...:wink:


----------



## zenarch

target_shooter said:


> I was hoping to get out to Vegas to get one of these :tongue: but it didn't work out due to work commitments So order placed!
> 
> I'm looking forward to setting up my new set of ProTours and giving them a try...:wink:


I just got back from Vegas and I'm working on catching up. I sold every kit I brought with me by Friday afternoon, so I'll have to bring a lot more of them to Louisville. See me at the Zenith booth for a demo.
Joe B.


----------



## CHPro

Dang Joe, now I remember what I wanted to check with you on in Vegas, lol ! Need to pick me up one of your new receiver kits so hopefully you'll have a few left when I see you in Louisville in a few weeks.

>>------>


----------



## zenarch

CHPro said:


> Dang Joe, now I remember what I wanted to check with you on in Vegas, lol ! Need to pick me up one of your new receiver kits so hopefully you'll have a few left when I see you in Louisville in a few weeks.
> 
> >>------>


Jeff,
I'll make sure that no one who wants one is diappointed in Louisville. I just underestimated how well they would sell and also the problem of flying weight restrictions had something to do with a lot people being disappointed. It won't happen again. See you in Louisville.
Joe B.


----------



## Nino

OK Joe I just ordered 6 of them like I said I would. :wink:


----------



## zenarch

Nino said:


> OK Joe I just ordered 6 of them like I said I would. :wink:


Thanks Nino. I'll get them out right away.
Joe B.


----------



## Nino

Got em and they work like a charm! Thanks Joe! :cocktail:


----------



## ctious

just ordered.. cant wait to get it...


----------



## jgreg

how much does it cost?


----------



## ctious

33 shipped...


----------



## SandSquid

*Outstanding!!!*

Great product, does everything it claims with ease. Mine did arrive a bit "dinged" most likely from being tossed about in a bin with hundreds of others, but it did not effect the usability one bit. Purely cosmetic. 

By placing one of my previously fletched arrows in the new holder and rotating it, it was plainly apparent how inaccurate the bitz receiver was in comparison.

As a former Machinist and Apprentice Toolmaker (in the late 80's) I can say that a lot of thought and (CNC) programming went into the creation of these babies and the tolerances are better than that of the jigs they are going into. The machining is clean, installation was a breeze.


----------



## treeman65

seeing uni bushing dont slide all the way down on then how do you get them consitent?
I did not like how the bushing would not fit good so I took the upgrade back off for now.


----------



## SandSquid

treeman65 said:


> seeing uni bushing dont slide all the way down on then how do you get them consitent?
> I did not like how the bushing would not fit good so I took the upgrade back off for now.


Install the pin and proceed as normal???


----------



## zenarch

treeman65 said:


> seeing uni bushing dont slide all the way down on then how do you get them consitent?
> I did not like how the bushing would not fit good so I took the upgrade back off for now.


Treeman,
Because of the tolerences of the Uni-bushings, the insert post was made with a slight taper so that it would accept both under and oversized bushings. If you seat each arrow until it's snug on the bushing, you'll find they all go in about the same amount. The variation would be so small from arrow to arrow that it's not something to be concerned about and I doubt if you could see it by eye.
Joe B.


----------



## Otter5

*upgrade kit*

:thumbs_uppaypal payment sent Joe. Thanks.


----------



## Otter5

zenarch said:


> Treeman,
> Because of the tolerences of the Uni-bushings, the insert post was made with a slight taper so that it would accept both under and oversized bushings. If you seat each arrow until it's snug on the bushing, you'll find they all go in about the same amount. The variation would be so small from arrow to arrow that it's not something to be concerned about and I doubt if you could see it by eye.
> Joe B.


Just received my upgrade kit and aside from being easy to put on and use, I had two arrows slide on way to easy. A closer look and both had a hairline crack about an inch long from being dinged in the target. I would of never knew with the regular nock receiver. Another plus for the upgrade, a built in safety net.:thumbs_up


----------



## caspian

just installed my upgrade and fletched my first set of shafts with it - the difference in precision with small diameter target shafts over the standard receiver is absolutely amazing.

congratulations, Joe - top quality product.


----------



## MSP21

Can someone show me a picture of where I have to drill and attach th bitz upgrade...I am a little confused about this.


----------



## aggiegoddess

What would you charge me to convert an older Bitz if I sent it to you.I have some of my Grandfathers Bitz's I would like to up date but I dont have tools any more. they must be 60 years old!

Thanks


----------



## tnarb

Can someone PM me with what this "upgrade" is for, and what it will do that the standard doesn't do?


----------



## Shmittey

Fantastic product! Bump.


----------



## Ancient Archer

Just purchased the upgrade kit. Can't open it until Christmas (wife's present to me). However, looking at the kit through the plastic bag it looks good and is what I expected. I'd like to leave a positive feedback, but received the following message after attempting to do so: "The deal URL is invalid!" Since I bought the kit from the Zenith Archery web site, how does one leave a + feedback for Zenarch? His profile shows only 3 feedbacks - suspect somethings wrong here with all the + postings.

Zenarch, can you address this?


----------



## zenarch

Ancient Archer said:


> Just purchased the upgrade kit. Can't open it until Christmas (wife's present to me). However, looking at the kit through the plastic bag it looks good and is what I expected. I'd like to leave a positive feedback, but received the following message after attempting to do so: "The deal URL is invalid!" Since I bought the kit from the Zenith Archery web site, how does one leave a + feedback for Zenarch? His profile shows only 3 feedbacks - suspect somethings wrong here with all the + postings.
> 
> Zenarch, can you address this?


Al,
If I'm not mistaken, the feedback only applies to deals made through the ArcheryTalk classifieds.


----------



## nickster

this is a awesome idea


----------



## Ancient Archer

I think if a sponser, or member, advertises and sells products via AT postings to get to his web site to purchase the item, then, if/since the sale was initiated through AT, feedback + or - should be applicable.


----------



## PIC2

Ancient Archer, if you "copy and paste" the URL for this thread to the feedback form you should be able to leave feedback. If the URL does not work it may be because this is a manufacturer's anouncement thread and not a classified thread. In which case you could search for another thread of his which is/was a classified thread and copy and paste the URL for that thread to the feedback form and submit it that way. The main thing is that he receives the positive recognition you would like to post for him.:wink:


----------



## Ancient Archer

PIC2 said:


> Ancient Archer, if you "copy and paste" the URL for this thread to the feedback form you should be able to leave feedback. If the URL does not work it may be because this is a manufacturer's anouncement thread and not a classified thread. In which case you could search for another thread of his which is/was a classified thread and copy and paste the URL for that thread to the feedback form and submit it that way. The main thing is that he receives the positive recognition you would like to post for him.:wink:


Actually, I did copy/paste this URL to his feedback as the error message above is what I received.

Your suggestion to try a "classified" posting of his is a good idea and I will try that now.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Ancient Archer

It worked! Thanks PIC2


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Bitz Upgrade*

Just got my upgraded nock receivers and they look great.Very high quality piece of equipment.


----------



## twistedfreak

would like to get an upgrade kit for my jig ill sent pay pal to the address on the site with m info thanks


----------



## Bulian82

*Bump*

Just recieved my bitz upgrade and the quality of work is amazing. I havent tried to fletch any arrows with it yet but i bet it will make a diffrence. 


Thanks Again
Jon


----------



## D-TRAIN

payment sent! Can't wait to fletch my hunting arrows over spring break next week!


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

I too received th upgrade kit this week and I'm very happy with the arrows I've fletched so far.

Quality product and worth the price as far as I'm concerned.

Thanks to zenarch!!!!!! (Since I really can't leave you feedback)


----------



## jtnm

Payment sent!!


----------



## ltlacorn

Just ordered mine


----------



## BackcountryBull

Joe, 

Just sent my payment to you for the Bitzenburger upgrade. I have some questions for you about the upgrade also. Thanks!!!


----------



## Reverend

Are you still selling these?


----------



## Reverend

Hey I just got mine. Lightning fast shipping. Thanks. 
Being that I'm not the handiman type, can someone guide me on the installation? I'm a little intimidated by where the parts go... 
Pics would be even better.


----------

